# LPS3 or OSPHO



## Boris (Nov 16, 2011)

Going to do the insides of the tubes on frame. My goal is to remove and prevent future rusting. Thanks to you guys, I will be using either LPS3 or OSPHO. I'm uncomfortable rinsing with water, as I will be unable to dry these impossible to reach areas by hand. My question is, will either of these products allow me to treat and drain and just leave it at that.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 16, 2011)

there are products that will turn the area black and kill the rust forever. they are good products and most auto restoration shops will use them. ask the nearest auto paint store. that is what i use where i cant get to it and want protection.   a product i use is rust mort. this stuff will kill rust.  my mercury sat  for 2+ years before it even  started to spot. rust mort also puts out a product that will turn black and is perment. if done right no more rust...mark


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2011)

You can probably use either of those.

I don't know how it compares price-wise, but they're is also J.P. Weigles bicycle frame saver.


----------

